# CLeveland Shoreline Walleye



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone know anything about catching walleye from the erie shoreline in cleveland?


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

spring and fall however i usually do better in fall.


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

where at? just the marinas?


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

E55 st pier, E72, wendy park and edge water park


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

AC_ESS said:


> E55 st pier, E72, wendy park and edge water park


Any particular area at Wendy Park? I know someone who does security at night and could probably use some company.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

No When I fish the shore line I usually spend 30-45min in one area then move a hundred feet, if theres room


----------



## grizzly adams12 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got a walleye off the rocks at edge water Thursday night on a big husky jerk. The fish was in the 4-5lb range.


----------

